# Cage sizes...



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys. I've been looking at lots of cages lately (not in a hurry, just getting an idea of what I want). I've got 3 birds, and I want to get at least 1 more (a marked whiteface!) Of course I'm not in a hurry to get that 'new' bird either.

I'm trying to decide if I should build a cage, or if I should get one from a cage. Any ideas? My friend just linked me to this cage... it's huge, and amazing (and completely not anywhere near me).

http://appleton.craigslist.org/pet/577015314.html

I'd rather a cage be wide than very tall (though I do want some height to it. I was thinking I like 30+ inches wide. What would be a good size for 4 or 5 birds? They get outside time almost every day (for most of the day).


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

Check on WindyCity cages. They have a good selection and nice shipping if you are in the States.... free shipping! 

http://www.windycityparrot.com/page/Windycityparrot/CTGY/cages

----I would get these types of cages:
http://www.windycityparrot.com/Merc...9302242007&Category_Code=part&Product_Count=4
---Now you can take the divider out of there. You want them to fly in there + you want for there to be enough room for all those birds. I think this is a comlete bargian and there is no shipping costs.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

the bar spacing on the cage you posted is to big for tiels.


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

If its me with the bar spacing link... just look around in the other links. There's much more than just that cage. 

EDIT: deleted the bad link.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

oh no, not you. i'm talking about the macaw cage


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

O!! 7/8 is still big though, right??


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

yup. amost a inch. max i'd say for these guys is 5/8" but some would say 3/4"


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

birdieness said:


> the bar spacing on the cage you posted is to big for tiels.


Yeah... I said I'm not buying it.

And what's with the spacing anyway? Mine are in a cage that is almost 1 inch spacing. never any problems, though the bars are horizontal, not vertical. But I'm asking about the "length" of a cage. I know their current cage is a good size, and it's 33 inches I think. But it's not for perminate, and I'll need to change them later.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

well i've seen people house 4 in a 30 X 18 by 30 cage. I think if you can find bigger then go for it but if the best you can get is 30 by 18 by 30 that sould do with out time aswell.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the cages i use for mine are 45 1/2" tall X 36" Wide by 25" deep 

I have one that is a community cage during the day it has many tiels and budgies running in and out and occasionally a quaker and a love bird, at night it has 5 tiels 

the other 2 I have Sectioned off in the middle so there's a top half and a bottom half (because my cages have a total of 3 doors , one in the back and 2 in the front one on top and one on the bottom) 

here s a pic of one of them before it was ever used.










and here's a shot of a couple of them bieng used, not the greatest pic in the world though


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think this is a nice cage http://www.windycityparrot.com/Merc...9302242007&Category_Code=part&Product_Count=4 It looks like it would fit 4 tiels


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

That one you posted (double flight) can easily hold 6. 8 at max. i Own the same cage and 6 for it is a great number. Soon Mine will only be holding budgies


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Will you show me a picture of yours please? 6-8 tiels, huh? Gosh, I don't think I want that many... not yet anyway. I really really want a white face... hopefully a pied or pearled whiteface. Either or.  And an all white one! something like the links below.  So- since I want to be picky about my next tiels- I'm really not in a hurry. I got my current babies not caring about their colors...  I love them.
http://www.parrotpages.com/cncaviary/images/wf_cinn_pearl.jpg
http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/uploads/BT08909_1.jpg


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the double HQ flight cage.  That would be great for 4 tiels, tons of space.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

This is mine.



















you could easily fit your 4 in there and add some more if you wanted.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the WF lutinos (WF with black eyes) there so beautiful. I like WF tiels the best anyway, i think there one of the prettiest birds around. You cant find a WF Lutino around here (Rochester NY). i had tiels over 30 years and only seen a couple around here but they are beautiful birds...be happy.




RitzieAnn said:


> Will you show me a picture of yours please? 6-8 tiels, huh? Gosh, I don't think I want that many... not yet anyway. I really really want a white face... hopefully a pied or pearled whiteface. Either or.  And an all white one! something like the links below.  So- since I want to be picky about my next tiels- I'm really not in a hurry. I got my current babies not caring about their colors...  I love them.
> http://www.parrotpages.com/cncaviary/images/wf_cinn_pearl.jpg
> http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/uploads/BT08909_1.jpg


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Birdieness- you've got the divider in there? How easy is it to remove? Looks like it would be a lovely cage for introductions... a nice split cage? Are you able to get better pictures of the divider?

I like that there's no shipping costs. A cage like that would be great! Is the divider the entire size of a side? Or is it smaller?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

it's very easy to get out. Just simply pull. Nothing the bird can get out of course. i'll get some pics later tonight. It's pretty easy to set up. The instructions for setting it up is rubbish but is common sense to do. the top of the cage should have a bar that makes it super easy for this but my cage never got it cause the people were idiots so i used a wooden dowel which works just as good.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Your cage was missing a piece? So it does come in a box? Is assembly easy to put together and take apart? And it's easy to roll as well? Just because I'm planing to move in August, I think I'll be waiting (and saving money) to purchase the cage. Since I'm planing to move with just a pick up truck and whatever will fit in the car I'm towing... so... prolly not a bird cage.

Now, that shelf on the bottom- it came with the cage? And I can't tell- but does the cage have a grate at the bottom?

I've not decided if I like grates or not. They've got pros and cons, huh?  But I'm in love with pull out trays! Their current cage doesn't have one...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The cage Birdieness has does have two pull out grates (one on each side of the divider) and two pull out trays.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh man you guys... look at this!

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/grd/633529143.html

No, I'm not getting it. Don't have the money currently, and it's more than 10 hours north of me.... but I was browsing the classifieds again "getting ideas".


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, that's a big cage! I wonder how much it would cost to build something like that.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

If I had something like that in my house, I'd have to live in the garden!!! It's beautiful, a real palace.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a really big cage, but I would have no where to put it, lol ! :lol:


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Why not try the Denver corner cage it is huge and a lot of people stock them my tiels love it the only problem is its so big you cant see them lol all the more reason to get more


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is one huge cage  I see your tiels Bone Head they are in the top right corner  That is one huge cage as well


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Well done your right but you missed one on the middle perch along from the hawaii hula hoop lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh WOW!! I want that cage, how handy that it fits in a corner, that would be perfect for my bedroom!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Its great i can get in it to clean it and spread your arms out the tiels dont mind either when im in there i spose because its such a big cage(i class it as another room lol)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170209769038

here are the sizes and info


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh I think I see the tail


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice cage Bone Head! I've thought of a corner cage. I wonder though- can you get close up pictures of the litter tray? How does that work? Is it like 2 triangles or something?

While I didn't mind having no trey when it was just Boomer.... having no tray with THREE is starting to get annoying... very annoying.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Here you go I finally got the camera working lol




























I dont no if you can see but next to the funny looking triangle shape tray and grate is the rectangle one so they pull out side by side you can completly remove both the tray and grate so you can get in the cage and give it a good clean lol if you need anymore photos let me no ill get more detailed ones for you


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

OH! That's clever.

Look at this one guys... 

http://www.parrotsupercenter.com/Pr...eder-double-stack-flight-13221-2-product.html

How many tiels? I've got a chinchilla... and it would be neat to have less cages.... I was thinking plenty big for my 3, and maybe room for one more? (Don't worry though- that other double cage is VERY high on my list )


----------

